# The cars for my May Detailing Class here at Autogeek



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

The cars for my May Detailing Class here at Autogeek

I'd love to have more guys from the U.K. able to come to the U.S. to attend one of my 3-day Competition Ready Detailing Classes. There's no other class in the world where you get to work on as many cool cars as I put together for these classes held 3-times a year.

There's also no other class in the world where you get to learn how to use *ALL* the cool polishers on the market. Not just one brand or one style but all the polishers we talk about day-in and day-out in the blogosphere.

The May class SOLD OUT two months early. The next class is September 23rd, 24th and 25th and if you want to take your IDA Skill Validation testing and certification then you need to make plans to be here on Monday, September 26th.

If you're attending the May class here's just some of the cars you're going to get to work on!

*1959 Cadillac = Training Car for the May 2016 Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Class!*










*1937 Chevy Coupe - - Training Car for the May 2016 Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Class!*










*1972 GTO Convertible Training Car for the May Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Classes*










*1965 Mustang Fastback - Training Car for the May 2016 Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Class! *










*1963 Chevy Impala = Training Car for the May 2016 Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Class! *










*1934 Chevy Master Deluxe Streetrod - Training Car for the May 2016 Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Class!*










*1966 Ford Fairlane - Training Car for the May 2016 Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Class! *










*1973 Mercury Cougar Convertible Training Car for the May Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Classes*










*2006 Ford F250 Super Duty Training Car for the May Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Classes*

2006 Ford F250 Super Duty










*2006 Jaguar XJ8 Training Car for the May Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Classes*

2006 Jaguar XJ8










More cars, more tools, more products than any other detailing class!

The above cars are just for learning the art of polishing paint. We'll be going over these tools and each tool gets it's own car.

• FLEX XC 7 Free spinning 15mm orbital polisher
• FLEX 3401 XC Gear-drive 8mm orbital polisher
• Porter Cable 7424XP 8mm orbital polisher
• RUPES BigFoot 21 - 21mm free spinning orbital polisher
• RUPES BigFoot 15 - 15mm free spinning orbital polisher
• Griot's Garage BOSS G21 - 21mm free spinning orbital polisher
• Griot's Garage BOSS G15 - 15mm free spinning orbital polisher
• Griot's Garage 6" - 8mm free spinning orbital polisher
• Meguiar's MT300 8mm free spinning orbital polisher
• Cyclo Polisher - 15mm orbital polisher

That's a LOT of tools and a LOT of hands-on, real-world experience. I also have modern daily drivers that will be here to learn how to do

*High Quality Production Detailing*

Plus


Glass polishing
Wet sanding by hand and machine
Steam Cleaners
Hot Water Extractors
Headlight restoration
Engine detailing
Rock chip repair
And more...

I'll share some pictures of each car over here on DW after this class.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A stunning collection of cars you have there Mike, wish I could attend. :car:


----------

